# Gamers You Despise



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm sure everyone has encountered and perhaps unfortunately knows one. But either way, they exist. The gamers who make you want to ninja kick them through a concrete wall. So who here has a tale to share about such players? Perhaps even more importantly how did you deal with them? It could be anything from just an annoying quirk to full blown ass hats.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahaha, ass hats aside, there was a player in our group that was of the _uber beardy_ gamer archetype. He always had _venerable_ dreadnoughts, _master_ librarians, etc. And he *always* used every single point the codex possibly allowed for wargear to any and all model able to have it, down to sergeant level. Also, he always had the *very minimum* of troops he could have, and maxed out on Heavy Support and HQ.

This was 2nd edition.

I guess that's the type (and the person) I always wanted to stab with a wet-paint greater daemon mini.

*But here's the part that made him the one to get my outstanding lifetime retard achievment award:*

After a game of Fantasy at his place once, I had to keep my Dwarfs there because I was in a rush, which I asked him about and he was o.k. with, and when I came along a few days later to collect my 4,500 points of WFB miniatures, he looked at me completely straight-faced, and said;

"Oh, those. I traded them to someone for the new Chaos Codex."

...

Needless to say, I had a blackout and did something I am not proud of and never saw him again.

If I could go back, I'd set fire to his cat too.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually don't know any!
But then again, I hardly game so it doesn't really count


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> "Oh, those. I traded them to someone for the new Chaos Codex."




what a chode.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> "Oh, those. I traded them to someone for the new Chaos Codex."
> 
> If I could go back, I'd set fire to his cat too.


Ok.. so.. the guy is still alive?
And setting fire to his cat isnt'nice.. his cat isnt'responsible for his idiocy.. set fire to him instead.


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> "Oh, those. I traded them to someone for the new Chaos Codex."


wow that is one hell of a prick, leave the cat alone (burn the house, arson is so much more fun  )
on topic, the gamers i hate are the snobby rich kids who get their daddies to buy them 4000 points of minis and then have their butlers paint them (I did not make this up, but the one I met had his maid do it)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Ohh.. can I have a 'maid' like that....


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

in the maids defense, her painting was impeccable
too bad her boss was a prick


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Waste of a maid and model.
There's no point buying a model if you're not going to paint it.
I do hate people that are rich and buy like 10 valkyries every time they go to GW.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I hate guys that bring tournament lists to friendly games.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Ok.. so.. the guy is still alive?
> And setting fire to his cat isnt'nice.. his cat isnt'responsible for his idiocy.. set fire to him instead.


Haha yes he is.

And I was joking about the cat, I mean come on.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Taggerung said:


> I hate guys that bring tournament lists to friendly games.


Why?

I assume you either mean you don't like losing or you _actually_ mean you don't like people who play like its all or nothing in a friendly game?


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, *MetalHandkerchief*, I could only imagine what you did but I could only assume my action wouldn't have been far too far off. A _4,500 point_ army for just a _codex_? I'd probably get thrown in the slam for a long time if that happened. :biggrin:

I've really only played games with the friends I've dragged in to Warhammer since I never have a ride to any gaming clubs. One of them bought a tiny but playable army like the others and since then we've had minor skirmishes. The problem? Out of all the models he has, only a third have even the slightest smudge of paint on them and he always insists on playing 1000 point games and such. I didn't mind him using fuzzy stand ins for the first few times...but over time he hadn't even bothered to paint the rest of his stuff much less get new forces even months later. I'd of been even slightly content if he dribbled nail polish over them for effort.

The topic came up recently and he said that Warhammer just isn't worth spending the money, putting models together and then painting them just for a tabletop game when he could just use stand ins for free. It was really a matter that he wasn't playing to enjoy the game, just to superficially appease his friends with minimal involvement from him. The worst part was he was very good at RTS style games and one who I could play competitively against when I wanted to.

Sorry about writing a book on this, but seriously, wtf? I never have and never will play a wargame with him since that popped up. It sucks living far from the closest club. With my other two friends working up to 6 days a week there's little to no carnage anymore. RAWRRR!!!!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Holmstrom said:


> I've really only played games with the friends I've dragged in to Warhammer since I never have a ride to any gaming clubs. One of them bought a tiny but playable army like the others and since then we've had minor skirmishes. The problem? Out of all the models he has, only a third have even the slightest smudge of paint on them and he always insists on playing 1000 point games and such. I didn't mind him using fuzzy stand ins for the first few times...but over time he hadn't even bothered to paint the rest of his stuff much less get new forces even months later. I'd of been even slightly content if he dribbled nail polish over them for effort.
> 
> The topic came up recently and he said that Warhammer just isn't worth spending the money, putting models together and then painting them just for a tabletop game when he could just use stand ins for free. It was really a matter that he wasn't playing to enjoy the game, just to superficially appease his friends with minimal involvement from him. The worst part was he was very good at RTS style games and one who I could play competitively against when I wanted to.
> 
> Sorry about writing a book on this, but seriously, wtf? I never have and never will play a wargame with him since that popped up. It sucks living far from the closest club. With my other two friends working up to 6 days a week there's little to no carnage anymore. RAWRRR!!!!


Gah, I feel your pain. Though, I'm much like him. But it's not that I don't want to put in the effort, it's more the terrible time crunch I have with 4 different hobbies and a job (at the moment and for a while in the future I have no job, no hobbies but OH YEAH I'm in the military now!)

So it's more a chain of events leading to me not painting instead of me not wanting to. But I'm gradually progressing, although sloooooooow, but I think the people I play appreciate seeing my 1 newly painted model every other month haha.

I'll be getting somewhere in 12 years

On a sidenote, my 6k points of Tyranids are all fully painted but I still want to play my 50% unpainted Tau :shok:


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Hah, well that's understandable Handkerchief. This guy only works like, 4 days a week and has no real obligations other then that. He just plays Starcraft all the time. I have to say he is pretty sick at that game, though. Cool to hear you're in the military. I was in the U.S. Marines for a while before an injury force me out. It was one of the most boring times of my life between hours shooting stuff...haha.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Why?
> 
> I assume you either mean you don't like losing or you _actually_ mean you don't like people who play like its all or nothing in a friendly game?



Umm...what's not to get, if it's a friendly game you don't bring the super cheesy lists. Nothing about my post was ambiguous, however it is the latter in that I don't play against people who have to win at all costs when it's a friendly game.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

My GW was hosting a massive 9 v 9 apocalypse planet strike game. The amount of models you could bring depended on how many books you had. I brought my codex, but I didn't own planetstrike or apocalypse, so I only got 1500 points.

Anyway, turn 4, the most obsessed guy in our store enters with all three books, and brings *2* superheavies. Currently, the Imperials (me included) held all three objectives, but then next turn, an eldar titan blew up two of them, while the other one stepped onto one of them. In the end, one of the titans got killed by four landraiders from several deathwing armies, and the other got killed by a 10 year old's chapter master with a thunder hammer.

We won, holding all three objectives.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Taggerung said:


> Umm...what's not to get, if it's a friendly game you don't bring the super cheesy lists. Nothing about my post was ambiguous, however it is the latter in that I don't play against people who have to win at all costs when it's a friendly game.


Hmm, Cheese.

Your implying that tournaments aren't friendly, I've not once had a bad experience in the competitive environment.

Whats wrong with playing armies to the best of their abilities? Shooting yourself in the foot by taking units which aren't very effective doesn't make you friendly.

In all my non Apoc games I take lists that I would take to a tourney, or a list that I need working in in preparation for a Tournament, and I spend most of my games playing against friends.

What is "Super Cheesy"? Anyway? Nothing is unbeatable. Cheese is getting tossed around too much these days when people actually mean to say "I haven't though of a way around this, its not fair"


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Holmstrom said:


> Hah, well that's understandable Handkerchief. This guy only works like, 4 days a week and has no real obligations other then that. He just plays Starcraft all the time. I have to say he is pretty sick at that game, though. Cool to hear you're in the military. I was in the U.S. Marines for a while before an injury force me out. It was one of the most boring times of my life between hours shooting stuff...haha.


Haha yeah, although it's no picnic atm (field weeks are coming) the job I was assigned to is not exactly a heavy strain.

..._Welfare Assistant_

mmmmm.....sounds rubbish, don't it? :laugh: Because it is. I sit on my behind all day and I don't even get to paint!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, sitting around all day can't be _too_ bad. Sounds like a decent job for me at any rate. Of course so would conquering the universe with a legion of androids but...I think that's illegal. 

In regards to *Concrete Hero*, I would have to agree that playing against a cheesy army on friendly terms isn't as bad as it sounds. The point would be to learn how to defeat cheesy set ups. A tournament set up isn't necessarily going to be cheesy. I mean, a 10 year old could probably manage to beat some guy who has a cheesy set up. It's all about how you use your units. Yes some are going to be dead weights on the table, but even a good list is defeatable.

I would take it as a learning experience. That's really all you can do at the very least.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Holmstrom said:


> Well, sitting around all day can't be _too_ bad.


It's not, although I'm gaining kilos now, which is a paradox because I went through boot camp for this position :laugh:

I got great co-workers and the officers are a riot anyway, so I can't complain... But subvert them into playing 40k...? I feel a cunning plan is brewing!


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Hmm, Cheese.
> 
> Your implying that tournaments aren't friendly, I've not once had a bad experience in the competitive environment.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong playing your armies to the best of your ability, but I play this game to have fun. If some dude brings an army just because he knows it's an incredibly powerful list, like a decked out seer council list, or 2 nob biker squads, or double lash lists, then it just isn't going to be fun to play against, and I wouldn't want to waste my time playing that game. O and btw, double lash with oblits is cheesy, so is min maxing. I have beaten all of those builds before so it has nothing to do with me getting beat, they just aren't fun to play against. If you and your buddies like to test tourny lists against each other great, but don't be surprised if you go to a regular pick up game with a double lash list, or whatever list you tailored just to stomp some one into the ground, when they get mad or never play you again.

Tournaments can be fun, but start playing in the real tournaments and the rule lawyers will make you want to slit your wrists. Me and my friends play very lax/friendly games. We have agreements to not take certain thing, such as this. Against my guard friend I won't take whirlwinds and he won't take colossus', The Daemon/Chaos player won't take Lash princes, and I won't take null zone against him. Ya I could easily destroy his army with these, and vice versa but wheres the fun in that? We also allow a lot of lenience in the order of things. Especially if we forgot to fire something and it's the assault phase, or forgot to cast a psychic power or do a reserver roll. It is much more enjoyable to have a close game the entire time, then completely destroy the other person.

In the end when you finish your list you must ask your self two things.

1: Would I want to play against this list?
2: Is this list fluffy? (This is more important to some than others)

If you can't meet both those requirements then it's probably not right for a friendly game, unless the people you play against play the same way as you.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Rule lawyers that will persistently claim their vehicles are obscured, their units are behind cover, and millions of other things that require only a quick glance through the book but turn into lawsuits because he refuses to accept that my Destroyers can hit his Leman Russ because its only half behind the _wrecked_ Leman Russ, and he wants to treat the hull of the vehicle like a box rather than an actual shape, when 40k uses true line of sight. He calls the GW guy over, kisses so much ass its a wonder his lips dont get sore, and gets nailed to the wall by the staff anyway, and accomplishes nothing past wasting fifteen minutes in a timed tourney.

Whats worse is rule lawyers in friendly matches who will nag and complain about this stuff until the guy running the place tells him to shut up and just play, at which point he will gather his minis and rush off in a huff, only to come back the next day and repeat the process.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Taggerung said:


> There is nothing wrong playing your armies to the best of your ability, but I play this game to have fun. If some dude brings an army just because he knows it's an incredibly powerful list, like a decked out seer council list, or 2 nob biker squads, or double lash lists, then it just isn't going to be fun to play against, and I wouldn't want to waste my time playing that game. O and btw, double lash with oblits is cheesy, so is min maxing. I have beaten all of those builds before so it has nothing to do with me getting beat, they just aren't fun to play against. If you and your buddies like to test tourny lists against each other great, but don't be surprised if you go to a regular pick up game with a double lash list, or whatever list you tailored just to stomp some one into the ground, when they get mad or never play you again.
> 
> Tournaments can be fun, but start playing in the real tournaments and the rule lawyers will make you want to slit your wrists. Me and my friends play very lax/friendly games. We have agreements to not take certain thing, such as this. Against my guard friend I won't take whirlwinds and he won't take colossus', The Daemon/Chaos player won't take Lash princes, and I won't take null zone against him. Ya I could easily destroy his army with these, and vice versa but wheres the fun in that? We also allow a lot of lenience in the order of things. Especially if we forgot to fire something and it's the assault phase, or forgot to cast a psychic power or do a reserver roll. It is much more enjoyable to have a close game the entire time, then completely destroy the other person.
> 
> ...


Now this I can agree with. (Almost fully, I _do_ min/ max obsessively, but that's because I'm a Tau/ Tyranid player, and that's the fluffy thing for Tau/ Tyranids to do)

I would *never*, not even at gunpoint, bring 9 broadsides with 18 stealth drones to a battle, I don't care *how* competitive it is, because a victory with that bull is hollow.

So I see what you mean. Just remember, it's sometimes fluffy for a certain army to do something you don't like. And I generally try to be emphatic with my opponent's choices, unless he is of the type that I outlined in the first reply of this thread. Then I just try to get it overwith quickly:alcoholic:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Taggerung said:


> There is nothing wrong playing your armies to the best of your ability, but I play this game to have fun. If some dude brings an army just because he knows it's an incredibly powerful list, like a decked out seer council list, or 2 nob biker squads, or double lash lists, then it just isn't going to be fun to play against, and I wouldn't want to waste my time playing that game. O and btw, double lash with oblits is cheesy, so is min maxing. I have beaten all of those builds before so it has nothing to do with me getting beat, they just aren't fun to play against. If you and your buddies like to test tourny lists against each other great, but don't be surprised if you go to a regular pick up game with a double lash list, or whatever list you tailored just to stomp some one into the ground, when they get mad or never play you again.
> 
> Tournaments can be fun, but start playing in the real tournaments and the rule lawyers will make you want to slit your wrists. Me and my friends play very lax/friendly games. We have agreements to not take certain thing, such as this. Against my guard friend I won't take whirlwinds and he won't take colossus', The Daemon/Chaos player won't take Lash princes, and I won't take null zone against him. Ya I could easily destroy his army with these, and vice versa but wheres the fun in that? We also allow a lot of lenience in the order of things. Especially if we forgot to fire something and it's the assault phase, or forgot to cast a psychic power or do a reserver roll. It is much more enjoyable to have a close game the entire time, then completely destroy the other person.
> 
> ...


Lash isn't all that, not to a Mechanised list anyway.

So you're saying that you hate people who write good lists? Or just people who write exceedingly good lists, because you can only have fun when you gimp yourselves?

And why do I play in fake tournaments?

On your "Agreements to not take certain things", you don't gear your lists just to beat each others, well done. You wouldn't have trouble about what your allowed and not allowed to take with all comers lists (And that's what a Tournament list is, not a list that smashes your friends)

And know your talking about going back and redoing things you'd forgotten to do. I never brought that up.

You seem to think that people who write good lists/are good players = horrible rules lawyers that don't elt you have fun.

Whatever, I have no problem if you want to take ineffective lists and gimp yourselves when playing with friends, but I was responding to your "Hate" of those that bring good lists to the table


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Taggerung said:


> There is nothing wrong playing your armies to the best of your ability, but I play this game to have fun. If some dude brings an army just because he knows it's an incredibly powerful list, like a decked out seer council list, or 2 nob biker squads, or double lash lists, then it just isn't going to be fun to play against, and I wouldn't want to waste my time playing that game.
> 
> So let me get this straight? If I enjoy playing a list that happens to have a seer council and a lot of jetbikes because I'm a fan of bikes and think magic is cool. Or enjoy the ability to control enemy units and make them pick there bums, whilst fielding the best heavy support available to chaos (Oblits are so good I'd never not take them) then I'm a bad person and people shouldn't play with me. All because I'm fielding lists I enjoy?
> 
> ...


The type of gamer I despise is the type that would try to deny me the oppertunity to use models I have brought and painted just because they make a Competative (cheesy in these gamers eyes) list. 
If you try to tell me you wont play against me because of my list then you are pathetic and i wouldn't want to play a _GAME_ against you. I'd simply ask a more open minded player, who enjoys a friendly challenge to play.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate players like my self.


I think its fun as hell to have units blitzing around the board doing hit and run strikes that you never catch 

Plus once i have my two warhounds they will be runing around buildings and hideing after blasting yo ass:biggrin:


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Like I said earlier, playing against a good list can amp up your skills some. Which in turn can make even casual friendly games more interesting as you develop more drastic tricks. Even if you get completely raped in a friendly game...whatever. It's just a bunch of plastic/pewter creatures who's fate is decided through your guidance and the luck of the dice roll.

I like a healthy dose of competition as much as the next guy, but I wouldn't let some crazy new tactic that comes out of nowhere give me a fit. I'd just go..._Wow, that guy just stomped my ass with those moves. I'd better examine it so I can properly deal with it next time._ If someone just rapes you, try talking to them about it. Just because you lose doesn't mean they cheated. It happens, whether it's the dice gods or just a more experienced player. Do your best to learn from it so you can play better the next game.

Yes, there are BS asshat wizards out there who should have a drop pod sent on their heads but you can only learn to deal with their foul ways to beat them or walk away if the game bothers you too much. Besides, in friendly games you'll mostly be playing the same group of people. Everyone gets a little tired of their list eventually and will end up switching their army up a bit. How about swapping armies for a game? You play his Orks and he'll play your Tau. Make things interesting. Learn. Enjoy.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

people that turn a friendly game into a highly competitive-i-will-win-at-all-costs-even-if-it-means-obvious-cheating-and-when-i-don't-get-my-way-i-will-throw-a-hissy-fit

i wanted to punch this guy in the face...it made my day when i blew up his LR with my oblit. ...it was tehn rubbed in his face when my ally blew up his predator :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> people that turn a friendly game into a highly competitive-i-will-win-at-all-costs-even-if-it-means-obvious-cheating-and-when-i-don't-get-my-way-i-will-throw-a-hissy-fit
> 
> i wanted to punch this guy in the face...it made my day when i blew up his LR with my oblit. ...it was tehn rubbed in his face when my ally blew up his predator :biggrin:


Im still worse....i use 20 wraithguard....even I THINK i need to be beat with a lead pipe :grin:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The guys who question every instance when it doesn't go their way, but an equally dodgy call that DOES go their way is fine. 

People who drop their dice on the table and call it a 'roll'.
People who re-roll bad 'cocked dice' but not the good ones.

Most of the under 14s (gamers) I've met - don't get me wrong, a few are actually more mature than some 30 year olds I know, but the rest aren't.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

But Wraithzilla is awful... God Awful at that.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

You guys are misunderstanding me here, the not taking certain units against each other is purely in our own little gaming group. Like last night, we played a game of planet strike, me and the guard against necrons and daemons. I have 3 librarian models, and could have brought 2 librarians with null zone, but I didn't because it would have completely wrecked his army, and it did the first time I used it. To us, that is not fun to basically tailor lists to destroy people. There is a huge difference between taking a list because it's fun and fluffy, and then you get the other group of guys who take these very powerful lists just because they must win at all costs. They always have the same ass hat attitude about rules and in the end they are just power gaming rule lawyers, and as such are no fun to play against. If you Concrete Hero are one of these people then have fun with that because I would never want to play against you. However, if you just take random builds to try them out that's fine, but if you were to show up week after week with a dual lash list (A proven effective tournament list) then you would just be an ass hole. Other than that, I would still play against you.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

I have to say I'm on Taggerung's side here although it's obvious differing people have differing ideas of fun. For example, when I play 40k it's because I really like the setting and I like my games to tell a story which is why I favour narrative games/campaigns and why tournaments completely disinterest me. The objective of warhammer is to win, but the *point* is to have fun- the two should never be confused. When I play a game of 40k with someone, we are both equally responsible in ensuring the other person has fun.

Personally I agree people should play to the best of their ability- but that does not mean people have carte blanche to build lists that will utterly destroy their opponent without giving them a chance. If people find it fun to try and build an army list which will give their themed/fluffy opponents a pasting and will help them ensure a win in most of their games...well...good for ya but I feel sorry for you! There are far more important things than 40k to put so much attention into winning but if that's what rocks your socks, go for it but for me, a fun 40k game is a narrative one with themed/accurate to the fluff army lists taking part in a campaign.

Hmm, I guess from this post you can tell I think 5th edition 40k is a god send from the boring 'I might as well play checkers' edition we had before! So to bring my post fully on topic; I don't despise any gamers but I do feel sorry for the ones who feel like they must win at all costs with die hard 'if the codex lets me it's fine' army lists. If they challenge me to a game and it's evident I'm not going to have fun playing them, I will politely decline.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree you can use your units to their best, but dont cheese your friends. Cheesing is generally aggravating, and aggravating your friends constantly can wound your friendship. You can still set up matches where you deliberately try to cheese each other to try to create tactics against it, but generally its frowned upon to take three monoliths or something to a match where nobody is prepared for that sort of thing.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

> I hate guys that bring tournament lists to friendly games.


Where exactley has all this talk of list tailoring come from? It seems your argument has become more confused as the thread goes on.

Tailoring lists and tournement lists are two VERY different things. A tournament list should be written to take on anytyhing it comes across. And unless you're writing a list _purely_ for the fluff, then this is how every list should be written.



Taggerung said:


> There is a huge difference between taking a list because it's fun and fluffy, and then you get the other group of guys who take these very powerful lists just because they must win at all costs.
> 
> Yes. Yes there is a huge difference. A list that is fun and fluffy can still be a highly competative list. There is no reason to purposly take a unit that is going to be a waste of point.
> And note all gamers who take powerful competative lists are win at all costs players. In fact, chances are, people who are the abusive, win at all costs-no matter how the other player feels- type, aren't going to have many people who want play against them.
> ...





El Mariachi said:


> I have to say I'm on Taggerung's side here although it's obvious differing people have differing ideas of fun. For example, when I play 40k it's because I really like the setting and I like my games to tell a story which is why I favour narrative games/campaigns and why tournaments completely disinterest me. The objective of warhammer is to win, but the *point* is to have fun- the two should never be confused. When I play a game of 40k with someone, we are both equally responsible in ensuring the other person has fun.
> 
> Personally I agree people should play to the best of their ability- but that does not mean people have carte blanche to build lists that will utterly destroy their opponent without giving them a chance. If people find it fun to try and build an army list which will give their themed/fluffy opponents a pasting and will help them ensure a win in most of their games...well...good for ya but I feel sorry for you! There are far more important things than 40k to put so much attention into winning but if that's what rocks your socks, go for it but for me, a fun 40k game is a narrative one with themed/accurate to the fluff army lists taking part in a campaign.


You both seem to think that the tournement setting is one where everyone plays in silence, only speaking to discuss rules. A setting where no one has any fun.
But if that was the case you wouldn't get the number of people, both competative and casual gamers, going to tournements.




Iron Angel said:


> but generally its frowned upon to take three monoliths or something to a match where nobody is prepared for that sort of thing.


I've played a match against three monoliths on a few occasions. And it was still a fun game.

If I was going to play against someone, and they cracked out a duel lash list, or a flying seer circus, or an ork nob biker list, I'd just smile and welcome their choice of list. I'd never dream of refusing to play someone in a freindly pick up game if they said they wanted to use a certain list.

Anyone who does that is an ass and I wouldn't want to play against them!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I didn't say I refuse- I take all comers. I just say most people frown on that type of thing, which I say from experience because the Triple Lith person in my analogy was me.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Just to clarify my point...I have attended tournaments in the past (well 2 to be precise) so no, I know people there don't play in silence only to discuss the rules, but a lot of people there argue about the finest points of the rules which is understandable in a tournament setting (particularly one with prizes) but for the reasons I aluded to above, I find it absurd.*

It takes all sorts and different people like different things about 40k and there's nothing wrong with that. For example, Immortal Reaper and I would never play against each other because a) from what I can tell from the type of list he uses/games he likes I would get bored very quickly and b) Immortal reaper would probably also get bored quickly due to the lists I deliebrately design, he wouldn't find any real challenge in the game (Note I say probably as I don't personally know him, Immortal Reaper this isn't an attack on you as I hope you can see (i'm sure you're a good bloke), I'm just using this as an example that what you find fun about 40k and what I find fun seem to be two different things and as we only play 40k to enjoy ourselves, two people with our views would be best off not playing each other lest they enjoy a degree of boredom).

I'll close this post by stressing my main point: when you agree to play someone, you are effectively signing an agreement to have fun and it is YOUR responsibility to ensure the other person enjoys themselves.

*EDIT: It's late and just incase people are tired I should explain what I mean in this post as well: I find it absurd that I've seen people get into heated arguments about whether or not a spore mine grants a kill point when it detonates. If that's what you enjoy doing, fine but personally I've got real life issues to sort out


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i havent met a gamer thats annoyed me, its the bystanders, omg, last game i had something came up and me and my opponent agreed on it. but then someone watching started up that no it should go my way and that, i replied its cool, i just want to play and not read the rule book, it wasn't something major. anyway, the game halted for 10 mins while everyone argued about what should happen, turns out what me and the opponent agreed on was right


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> But Wraithzilla is awful... God Awful at that.


I love you too:spiteful:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't care about the kind of list someone plays; I enjoy seeing the crazy shit people come up with. Six Dreadnoughts? Bring it.

I can't stand antisocial people. This is a social game, and if you wanna play it you're going to have to learn some social skills...like holding a conversation. I've met people with the cheesiest lists in the universe who were awesome to play against because they knew how to take a joke, and some people with crappy (friendly) lists who responded to external stimulus with grunts and sniffs.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

El Mariachi said:


> I'll close this post by stressing my main point: when you agree to play someone, you are effectively signing an agreement to have fun and it is YOUR responsibility to ensure the other person enjoys themselves.
> 
> *EDIT: It's late and just incase people are tired I should explain what I mean in this post as well: I find it absurd that I've seen people get into heated arguments about whether or not a spore mine grants a kill point when it detonates. If that's what you enjoy doing, fine but personally I've got real life issues to sort out


Best way to prove your point.

Clearly you(El Mariachi) and I have similar gaming styles, where having fun is more important than winning. Now don't get me wrong, I do very well in this game. Something like a 50-7 record in 5th edition. However the difference between Immortal Reaper/Concrete Hero and myself is that you guys like to challenge your lists and become a stronger player (which is fine, as long as it's against other people who like to do the same). I myself, rarely ever take the same list twice, I am always trying out crazy new tactics/units, but my first consideration is always, is it fluffy? 

As for the difference between tailoring and tournament lists may be from the difference in locations. Around here we don't do tournaments persay, but we do have campaigns, but it is possible to tailor lists against certain armies because of the small number of players you may face. Like I don't have to worry too much about running into a double lash prince because only one guy plays Chaos Marines, and doesn't like that list himself. If I went to say 'ard boyz regional it's impossible to tailor in a tournament but here, easily done (like 10 people who play 40k)


Ps Immortal, Stop acting like I am personally attacking your playing style, (or the entire heresy online forum, as you stated) this is an internet forum so go ahead and calm down, we just have different playing styles, no need to get so defensive.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Another important matter is that everyone has their own opinion as has been clearly displayed. I understand the negativity a high grade tournament list could receive if played constantly in friendly matches, but by the time it becomes an annoyance it would be time to have a talk with that player in order to change the tables around. And as I said earlier there are many solutions to that sort of problem. 

Based upon what people want to get out of Warhammer, they may not agree. But in that case you have to ask yourself: _'Is it worth playing a game with this person_?' It isn't like someone is holding a gun to your head that you have to play against someone with a cheesy nature.

Try talking over your opponents tactics for ways to beat them. I'd have to say that in a casual game if someone is unwilling to discuss their ways with you, you've got a douche on your hands. What's the fun in constantly stomping someone and being so vein as not to talk about tactics after a day of gaming for fear of losing? It's hollow and gets boring.

Try swapping armies for the game. You'll learn more about the army list being used, may find ways to beat him and give your opponent a taste of his own medicine. Warhammer shouldn't get you wanting to rampage, but I call that justice at any rate.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Needless to say, I had a blackout and did something I am not proud of and never saw him again.


ooo tell us what you did. id be pretty anooyed if that where me.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

This is a good post whoever started this lots of *cough* discussions going on over tournament lists :laugh: well i hat eplayers who i have one unit that hides behind line of sigt blocking obstacles moves accordingly, then with his last assualt terminator takes out your dreadnuaght :ireful2:


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

chromedog said:


> The guys who question every instance when it doesn't go their way, but an equally dodgy call that DOES go their way is fine.
> 
> People who drop their dice on the table and call it a 'roll'.
> People who re-roll bad 'cocked dice' but not the good ones.
> ...


ahh im 14  but i aint like that i dont like competiveness. in a skirmish game using around 400 points and a dice roll to damage my predator landed on a 1 with a little bit of five showing and wouldnt take it argueing for about 20 minutes while i watched iron man :so_happy:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

The kind I can't stand are the ones that seemingly only exist to reinforce negative gamer stereotypes. The childish ones that can't take a loss, or get all huffy when you get a bit of good luck, and especially the ones that don't understand the value of showering multiple times a week. 


In terms of specific habits, I have a friend who rolls his dice one at a time from about two inches off the ground. I would call him out on it if the dice gods didn't already smite him with incredibly poor luck.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

jesus christ taggerung just responded to the thread get off his back. damn. cant even get onto a war-hammer fan site without people bitching at each other.

its not like he meant he _literally hates_ people who play with tournament style lists, think about people's posts and opinions for at least a few seconds before replying all pissed off and personally offended. 

we're all warhammer fans and from what i have learned from every single one i have met including myself we all play these games and paint these models because we want to get away from stuff we REALLY hate. and no matter how much another player might frustrate you, we all share that same commonality, and we can always simply play with someone else if we must.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks unxpekted22,

In the end as Ascendant pointed out, the only true gamers I think we all despise, are those who don't shower regularly (or at least enough to not smell, that's fine I guess) at our local game shop we have guys who play DnD in the game room (The store actually rents out another store front just for the game room, so we just get the key so we can be in there all night if we want), now I don't get why they must use our 4x8 tables to play DnD but whatever, I just wish these bastards would leave my models the fuck alone and take a damn shower! I had never really seen the nerd stereotype until I came to that store lol.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

dude! the other day some warhammer fantasy players in the local gw smelled too! hahaha. must be something about table top games fought with swords and arrows rather than swords and guns. 

perhaps it was just a really long, really intense game lol.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> dude! the other day some warhammer fantasy players in the local gw smelled too! hahaha. must be something about table top games fought with swords and arrows rather than swords and guns.
> 
> perhaps it was just a really long, really intense game lol.


there's a french guy that randomly came in.....he had a pretty funky smell even for a warhammer gamer...


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Bad sports, they are gamers I despise in anything. 

I appreciate getting beaten by a better player, I appreciate a masterful list and tactics, I congratulate very lucky dice rolls etc (you can't argue chance!) BUT I don't appreciate little dances, gloating, insults etc when you're winning. That's just bad sportsmanship and really shows that although you're winning a game of WH40K or whatever, you generally lose in life.

The only time I really lost it was in a "friendly" at some local guys backyard shed, a bunch of guys were there and we played a round robin style comp. No prizes, just a way to get to know other players. Now I know I wasn't very good (probably still aren't) but I was happy to be playing and everyone was having fun, until I met this guy...Please note that the incident occurred after a series of dodgy rules interpretations and spurious LOS calls that I let slide in the name of friendliness.

So all day we'd been playing fairly loose move-up rules (3rd ed I think) where we'd move the mini at the front and move the rest of the squad up to be in pretty much the same formation and in coherency. 

So I made a move like this and sure, maybe a couple of the guys moved over 6" to maintain coherency - but they were'nt moved into cover, or to any advantage and this guy pinged me. I said "OK...but you know we've been moving like this all day" and moved them to something he was happy with.

My turn ends and he proceeds to move his dreadnaught measuring movement from the front of it's base to the back of it's base. (That is 6" measured from the front, and then placed the back of it's base at the 6" mark). This effectively have him 9" movement, and within charge distance of my squad. I pinged him on that and he went ballistic. When he'd finished his little tirade I asked him if he was done, told him that he's the worst type of gamer, packed up my stuff and left. I was shaking with rage, so it was leave or kill him.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

There was this guy who spent 45 minutes per heavy weapon shot, denying his models were touched by template. He once tried to tell me his HQ wasn't affected because he was 'in the hole in the middle of the template.' I told him to come back with a better BS score.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> There was this guy who spent 45 minutes per heavy weapon shot, denying his models were touched by template. He once tried to tell me his HQ wasn't affected because he was 'in the hole in the middle of the template.' I told him to come back with a better BS score.


LOL, did he think it was special doughnut shaped munitions?

Classic


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Doughnut shaped munitions are the best kind!


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

i hate the ones that blame their allies for their misfortune - during a apocalypse battle, i had a guy who was a death wing, so all his stuff was coming in via deep strike - i play imperial guard..and had tons of models - so my tanks get sent forward and there is a pretty big patch of emptiness like, 2 feet away from my tank line, easily big enough to accommodate them - instead, he places them RIGHT in front of my tanks, and rolls all the ones he tries to deep strike right onto my tank, causing them to die. he then gets all butthurt about it, saying that it was my fault they died. so he packed up, and left.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

.... That's.... funny, actually. Downright hilarious.

My pet peeve?

The guy- we all know him- who plays against rookies and cheats.

I mean seriously, what the hell?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, I know him! First game I played there was this veteran guy who kept rolling dice, and then removing them before they had a chance of being seen. "What are you talking about? I totally rolled twelve 6's!" Then he doesn't roll scatter for deepstrike, or difficult terrain for his vehicles. He also claimed 2+ cover saves from knee-high vegetation. Don't cheat with people who don't know the rules.

Also annoying are rookies who won't take corrections, no matter how nicely you ask. It's cute when they're 6 years old; but 20 year-olds who won't change are annoying. One guy kept yelling that his SM missile launchers should be S 10; because he payed for them so he should get to pick how deadly they are... What?!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Seriously? That's actually really funny. The only person who bugs me playing tabletop games is my cousin. He has the attention span of a goldfish. Halfway through the Close Combat phase he picks up some other miniatures and throws them across the table, knocking over mine and claims he wins because all my guys are down. Or he tries and knock over as much terrain as possible.


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

The worst thing that can happen is when you are playing a 4-player(2-players vs. 2-players) game and your partner is someone who does not know what their doing and you can see the other 2 players are getting angry. Unfortunately you do not want to say anything to your partner about how to play and embarass both of you when he obviously will act like a child and give all 3 of you crap about calling him out. Because of this akward moment I will only play one on one EXCEPT with other players I REALLY know.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Last game was a planetsrike (2 vs. 2) and the other team was attacking. Among other things, on of their guys claimed that:
-Marines auto-hit on a 2+ at range or in cc
-His flamers ignore cover, but mine don't 
-Inquisitors can't have power armour, that's only for SM
-He gets to roll 3D6 for the number of pre-game bombardments because "Marines have ships in orbit!"

I think he might be better off with movie marines. The other member of my team got ticked off enough that he called the kid on some of his cheating. The kid responded by throwing a _building_ at him. There's a certain level of sportsmanship required to play WH, that wasn't it.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I fail to see how his rules are wrong? 


What a nut job.


----------



## Commander Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

my worst gaming experience was at the age of 12. I got all the immature kids playing me, tbh i was pretty mature for my age.

Me and this other kid had been having lessons on painting, and we got to the gaming lesson. The GW guy arranged a friendly battle. 

So, we start the battle, and he immidiately starts doing dodgy stuff, (Moving things way too far, rerolling dice etc.) but i let it slide.

Then, he kills one of my guys, yells "YESS!" and does a little victory dance. This continued all through the game, but the thing that made it worse was that his dad was there and he was making positive comments to his son when he did something good and negative ones whenever i killed someone etc. I won and this kid got all narked, but i ignored it and left. i only play with mates now, but they dont play much so :'(


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

> Last game was a planetsrike (2 vs. 2) and the other team was attacking. Among other things, on of their guys claimed that:
> -Marines auto-hit on a 2+ at range or in cc
> -His flamers ignore cover, but mine don't
> -Inquisitors can't have power armour, that's only for SM
> -He gets to roll 3D6 for the number of pre-game bombardments because "Marines have ships in orbit!"


sounds like someone we hae in our club. He claims that you cant get a 10 man marine squad a razor because they cant all fit in it, that you can throw meltabombs, etc. A lot of people are just starting 40k so they believe him, which leads to some really awkward moments. he wont even admit he's wrong if you open the page of the rulebook and show it to him.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't have an issue with people being wrong; it's the reluctance to be corrected that's annoying. The whole "YESSS! I KILLED YOUR MODELZ! OMGWTFBBQ!" is also pretty irritating.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Reading this thread is hilarious and I can honestly say I lol'd a few times.

We have a guy in our gaming club who thinks he knows everything about every army and every rule, 90% ofthe time he's just pulling it out of his ass. He once claimed that because a Rhino has a slot for shooting, that he could put his flamer in the slot and flame the marines inside. He kept insisting on this so I insisted he showed me the rule, unfortunately he couldn't so he challenged me to a fight afterwards, which i gladly walked away from otherwise I would've killed him (I'm a 240 lb linebacker at my school).

The shitty part is that there's always this type of kid/person at every gaming club, FLGS and GW, its like they come with the store


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

They *do* come with the store. It's a little known fact that when you rent a store from the mall, it comes with an annoying customer who'll challenge all the store policies. Also available at low price is the kid who yells "you wanna go?! Huh?! Punk?!:threaten:" every time you correct him. I admire your self restraint in not punching him! 

Another one: The guy who has no personal space.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

OOh I just thought of one that's also in every game store - the guy who doesn't know he's not in the conversation.


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

I just played a game yesterday and this one guy WHO WAS NOT EVEN IN THE GAME comes up to US and tells both of us how to play the game. I am 6'6" and weigh 330 lbs and I was tempted to squash this annoying bug and he has no idea how close he came to being stepped on. He just kept on "correcting" the both of us and this guy has a reputation for not knowing how to play ANY game. The owner of the store tolerates him because his antics are so pathetic he actually has entertainment value and IS good for laughs. If being a local idiot is an art form than this guy must be equivalent to Da'Vinci! Honestly I do not even know if I should call him an idiot because becoming one might actually be an IMPROVEMENT!


----------



## Blood For Khorne 45 (Aug 21, 2009)

I had this prick who wrote his OWN codex put the normal cover on and cheated. I played him and he was so defensive that his Prick Raider (Land Raider) could move shoot move. Then his Nids could charge 20" and had WS 7! Then he stole my Dreadnought and traded it for a Termagent! I don't want to talk about what happend to his army, but i'll say the store had a door to the roof, and you can probably guess what i did..... But still i haven't got my "disappering" Space Marines back. And then i did something worse than his case thing. He bought a titan and it "disappered" hahahah!


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

That seems a little purile to me. No, the gamers I hate ar ethe ones who rip off their opponents. When I was last at a GW store there was this guy who was saying that the space wolves get the best of the C:SM codex and their own codex. Didn't say anything, trying to be a calmer person.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

i feel so sry for MetalHandkerchief. i mean that must suck so much. what did u do to him?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Mine would be the type of gamers (usually younger) that whine and moan every time you take out something of there's that they like, so they try to dispute it by any means. Getting rulebooks out, Codex's, asking store staff and friends and eventually after 15 minutes of hard graft he says, "Oh, fine, my Chaplain is dead."

Yes I am referring to one boy I once played, never again ha ha.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't have a specific person I hate, but I hate people that constantly hound me to get more points, more points, more points. When we never play above a thousand point game... I don't have the money to accumulate 6000 points of Orks when I've got my own mouth to feed. I am just sick of getting told "You should get more points" every time I go to the game-shop. 


As far as gaming douchebaggery, I hate people who spend hours researching online, to make the most cheap army list they can, (primarily tyrannid's I've faced) then get violently upset when their "uberflyrentgodifex" dies in a brawl against a single ork nob. Its never outright anger, it just manifests as a continual need to consult the rulebook every time I do anything to make sure I'm not cheating.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

foulacy said:


> Mine would be the type of gamers (usually younger) that whine and moan every time you take out something of there's that they like, so they try to dispute it by any means. Getting rulebooks out, Codex's, asking store staff and friends and eventually after 15 minutes of hard graft he says, "Oh, fine, my Chaplain is dead."
> 
> Yes I am referring to one boy I once played, never again ha ha.





Yeah, I deal with this alot, its hyper-prominent where I play. People actually get weirded out, when I remove 12 to 15 ork's from play with a smile.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got a few...

One, the, "tough guys." I've asked a couple people at our LGS to leave after they've made threats to our group, or to me personally (which, is funny to me, I always am willing... but, it seems they have a rash of common sense kick in when they find out I've done the martial arts thing for 17 years, plus fought in an MMA circuit for a grip). These people, I have no use for. If you are that insecure that you have to start a fist fight at a game store, I'd highly suggest counseling.

Thieves. For you folks that have mentioned having your stuff jacked by some asshole, the correct thing to do would have been to get the law involved. Though, I'm sure at the time (I've been guilty of this too, in the past) vengeance seems a much more viable option... :wink:

But the ones that chafe my nuts worse than a steel wool jock strap are the people who have zero understanding of both personal hygiene and personal space. One of the places I used to play (Ft. Collins, CO, for the record), there was one guy there... oh my unholy hell... When you can look at someone and tell they haven't bathed in at *least* a month (I shit you not)... Stringy, oily hair... You could see the oil on this guys face, FFS. Nasty buildup on the guys glasses, you know, where the plastic part of the nosepiece meets the metal part of the frame, yeah, that had a visible oil buildup. Stains on his clothing, like not just, "oh, I dropped something on my shirt and it didn't come out in the wash," type, but more of the, "Oh, I dropped something on my shirt 3 weeks ago, and after wearing it day in and day out, what I dropped on it finally crusted over and flaked off," sorts of shit. I don't think he owns a toothbrush. To make things worse, he insisted on standing less than six inches away from me whenever he had something to say. In his defense, though... I think the guys self image was so poor, he just stopped giving a shit.

I'd much rather play the biggest power gaming, rules-lawyering, cheating, dice-fu master on the planet, repeatedly, than another of the above mentioned hygiene trolls even once.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Wraithian said:


> Thieves. For you folks that have mentioned having your stuff jacked by some asshole, the correct thing to do would have been to get the law involved. Though, I'm sure at the time (I've been guilty of this too, in the past) vengeance seems a much more viable option... :wink:


I've never run into this actually. Our store owner is 7'1"; 360 pounds of muscle, has scary facial hair, and keeps a samurai sword on his wall. Nobody does anything seriously out of line there. Even at GW stores, I've never had my stuff stolen...

And you're right; a lack of hygiene is probably one of the worst things for another gamer.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

buckythefly said:


> Yeah, I deal with this alot, its hyper-prominent where I play. People actually get weirded out, when I remove 12 to 15 ork's from play with a smile.


I would happily play someone of any age if I knew they where mature enough to not grind on me. I am the same, with friends its ok, with a bit of banter here and there but shouting "YESSSS, GET IN, YOUR DEAD" when a single marine is shot down is slightly annoying. :laugh:


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

I was to date a gamer despised at 2 on 2 games ^^' Mostly cuz i was forced to play a renegade company of my chapter who sided with orks. Okay, I don't have anything about my game partner, he's a great ork player and all, but hell, I'm good at fighting orks cus the strategy is quite simple. And we were playing against a loyalist SM and IG with two Leman Russes... Damn! That was hard and my buddies were really angry that i got pounded quickly ( i used the orbital bombardment like in the 3 turn). I managed to take down only one russ with the cost of my two dreads, and lost my only tactical squad to Ogrins... Reaaaaalyyy bad thingie... 

Besides that, we have a pal who plays chaos SM... God! The first houserule of ours is not to listen to him about the rules, he misinterprets all of them, like Deamonhunters and Whichhunters are NOT a seperate Army and cannot operate on their own as a force, and that ORbital Bombardment is like the ORbital Strike of Grey Knights and can be called only by 3rd turn. And like the assault marines can jump only once in game. The worst of all, he doesn't understand the proper spelling of most of the names the only exception with Khorne Berserkers. It's like SALANESH, NARGLE, CORNIFAX... horrible XD


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I must've lol'ed atleast half a dozen times in this thread... :laugh:

I'm a really casual gamer, like...really casual gamer, and I'd much rather witness one awesome cool epic win event than win a game. I've played about 5 games in GW , and won none :laugh:

The worst experience I've ever had was this spoiled brat who had literally one or more of everything he could have for his army, all painted by his mummy.
I was playing imperial guard, he was playing chaos, 2500 points. As the game begins I remark to a spectator that "As per usual, I'm gonna stay the hell back and shoot at anything that gets close. If I get into too involved in combat, I'm done for." 

This kid sneers at me and says "what a coward! I'm gonna slaughter every single one of your guys" I jokingly shrugged it off, and carried on the game. This guy must have had about 4 or 5 HQ's, lots and lots of elites, and a couple squads of marines. Again, for friendliness, and the lack of games that were happening, I decided to just let him have a go. 

But what got me most, was when halfway through the game, when he realised he wasn't doing as well as he hoped, and I'd managed to start taking ground with my armour and kasrkin, he brought out his chaos baneblade, placed it in the middle of his battle line, and said:
"Your turn to run at me and get shot to hell, cheater."
He had decided that as I had stayed back and in cover with all my guardsmen and not moved for most of the game, apart from a few dashes to get to objectives and moving armour and elites about to kill stuff, I was cheating. somehow...

That was the last straw for me, I got the store manager involved, told him what was happening, when the kid started insisting this was an apocalypse game, and his baneblade had been there all along. what an ass.


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> After a game of Fantasy at his place once, I had to keep my Dwarfs there because I was in a rush, which I asked him about and he was o.k. with, and when I came along a few days later to collect my 4,500 points of WFB miniatures, he looked at me completely straight-faced, and said;
> "Oh, those. I traded them to someone for the new Chaos Codex."


If someone had done that to me I would have forced 4,500 points of snotlings into his urethra.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats a lot of snotlings.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

DeathTyrant said:


> If someone had done that to me I would have forced 4,500 points of snotlings into his urethra.


I wish I thought of that at the time :cray:


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Apart from the odd smelly bloke or 2 at the ggaming club i hadnt really had to many bad experiences until recently, then i had 2 in a week!!

I was playing a game of Battlefleet gothic 2v2 me and some bloke id never met before, against my best mate and the GW shop guy. Not only was the guy i was playing with rubbish (which is easily fogivable) but he was cheating his ass off as well, it was so embarising!! by the end i was deliberatly losing just to make sure we lost and i hope i never see that guy again.

HOWEVER it got much worse the other day as i was playing 40k against some little kid and his mate turned up. Now to say i was going easy on him was an understatememt, i think i fielded like 6 tactical squads a captain and an assault termie squad. He had a horde Tyranid army and i was hoping to teach him a bit on how to use it properly having one myself. Unfortunatly he really didnt want to take any advice off me at all and i utterly smashed him without even trying. His mate didnt seem to like the fact that he was getting battered by me and picked up a Termie, snapped off his shield and ran out the store!! 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... what can u do ey??


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Blood for the Blood God Phrazer.

Find out where he lives... Chop off his hands in repayment


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

lol, argh, had a game on the weekend, 2 V 2, all were teens about the 16 mark, the guy i was with was ordering my sisters to fire on wat endangered his tau and not worry about the terminator lord and his freinds in front of them, i was like neber, i did help him with what didnt shoot after the lord die but it was 2 models of his in danger to my 20 sisters.

the other team wasnt much better, they were using moded rules that are on the internet that allows them to reroll failed pshycic tests ect, then a assault marine assaulted my exorcist. omg, his working, he charges and hurls a melta and krak grenade, then hits with his power fist, then plants a krak and melta, it was something like 6 or 7 attacks. i showed him the rule so he used the melta grenade, pen and then rolled 2 dice on the damage table, got a 6 and 2, i was like no, u roll one, so he took away the 2 and argued that he rolled the 6 so it counts, i gave upand hoped it blowing up would kill the marine, it didnt 

then their wound allocation system, omg, 3 termie guys with 3 wounds each T4, 3 exorcist missiles hit and all wounded all failed their saves and with S8 it was insta death all dead, nope, they reckoned they could put all the wounds on one model so he dies the rest live, i only agreed in the end cause i had another exorcist and 20 sisters in rapid fire range, garanted death.

yet with all their playing dirty i still wiped them with ease and crushed 50% of their forces losing a few sisters and a tank but omg it was annoying, oh, and during my teams turn the other two wondered off, i was like wtf, some their models didnt get amour saves cause we got sick of calling them over to take the saves.

/rant


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

what I don't like:
People that play but don't know their stuff
People that start an argument about rulez that "used to be" but are changed in 5th Edition (I started with 5th and I d*** know better f G s ....sometimes)
sometimes I am such a rule-lawyer... but I insist to be the "good one" as it really is hard to persuade people that the rules now are as they are

But I also don't argue about stuff like cover.... I don't argue about shaky rulez .... it's jsut a game anayway

confused? Well my friends are often but I am that way... when I know the rules then I insist to play the rules and not "how it used to be" ...

What really made me a bit angry was once when it was agreed to play a "friendly game" ... one guy even posted his list (i have no clue about Death Watch ... SM etc) and added a "funny" little smile ... and when I arrive saying I wanted to try something he looks at me grinning and meant "Hey you knew it would be a hard game today... you saw my list" ...
Now..... either he really says what he says or he doesn't .... fu** o** with "funny" smilies! :threaten:


----------



## TheWarsmith (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont like playing with the people who have their units spray painted black or any one color and never paint them anything else, then they complain that you are cheating or the dice are rigged or something... its a dice game two 6s and 1 5 is possible! but every time i go to gw this guy wants to fight my Guard and Guard only never my CSM probably cuz he knows i will stomp him even more  but i just hate the people who dont commit to painting their models ive painted 3 units of every army and the hardest for me is CSM and Eldar, but other than that they are really easy just set aside a saturday or somethin tell your wife or gf to shove off for a few hours (not like that because i tried to tell my gf that and wow I was painting models with a slap mark on me) and just paint. I can paint a whole battleforce with about half skill in a day but i prefer to do one squad a day and spend a few hours to get the most detail... just atleast spend a day on painting them i hate them then they expect to win when they dont even care bout their models


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I tolerate rule lawyers, what I don't tolerate are rule benders. I don't play with people like that, because I don't like being frustrated the whole game. At the first sign of cheating, I pull out my BRB and appropriate codex, and show them how the move or whatever was wrong. If it was an honest mistake and they correct their move, thats fine by me, we all have to learn and the rules can be a bit confusing at first. But if they argue it or continue cheating in the face of the rule book I open in front of them, I simply gather my things and go play against someone else. I dont want to have to spend the entire game preventing the other person from cheating.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

TheWarsmith said:


> I dont like playing with the people who have their units spray painted black or any one color and never paint them anything else...


Especially if you've put time & effort into your own army. It's kind of a "why do I bother?" feel.



TheWarsmith said:


> tell your wife or gf to shove off for a few hours (not like that because i tried to tell my gf that and wow I was painting models with a slap mark on me)


:laugh: Been there!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

People I hate- anyone who joins in a huge Apoc game knowing full well they'll have to go half way through... ARRRGGHHHHH

I also hate those people who get into a 'what would you use to counter.... discussion' and get up just preaching about how amasing their army/unit is. However, it does make beating their army/unit with the same stuff you were talking about countering so very much more satisfying.
I just like the thought: the armies are meant to be ballanced, if their army has an uber unit then they must be really crap to manage to lose with it (better the codex is, the worse the player who gets the same results- better to win with a crap codex then trounce someone with an uber one).


----------



## LastLine (Apr 25, 2009)

Who do I hate? Bitch fest time I'm afraid.


Gamers who won't learn the rules - I can cope with those that haven't learnt them but those that won't are different.
Those that come with minimum troops choices and three stompas, massive numbers of Nobs and the like (not just orks, but a good example)
Those that stand over my shoulder while playing telling me how my army works.
Those that stand over my wife's shoulder telling her how to play.
Rules lawyers - the ones that won't tolerate a bit of fluff here and there.
Those that don't paint their army - if it's not finished then fine, but at least show progress week to week, even if it's only a handful of models.
Unfluffy armies.
The ones who always use the store paints to paint their army. Sure it's not inconveniencing me but it just seems cheap.
Marine players who take their special characters in the wrong army just for the rules. Seriously? Why do your ultramarines all need Vulkan's twin linked Multimeltas?


As I said, bitch fest...sorry.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

New one: the guy who chews tobacco during the game. First, keep drugs out of the store. Second, the craters on my board are _not spittoons!_ Keep your orifice secretions off my terrain! unish:

The same guy also felt obliged to wear a huge trench-coat during the game. I don't care about your fashion as long as it covers all, but clothes that knock over half the field are a bit much...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The Snobby kids who don't pay a penny, and then have someone else paint there stuff for them. Then claim they know the rules better than you.

Or, i see it quite a bit at games workshop, where you have a very enthusiastic kid play an adult, and the adult bare face lies about some of the rules to gain the upper hand. I hate to say it, but an old employee at my local GW is a culprit of this. Claiming his Lascannon ignores cover saves so his triple lascannon pred could fry 3 lictors...in the possession of an 11yr old.

Oh, and unoriginal and boring Marine players who take one of the following:
Calgar
Vulkan
Khan
Pedro

and don't have the fluffy army to warrant such rules.

Since when was Pedro at the head of 3 land raiders and 6 tactical squads. Aren't crimson fists meant to be mostly scouts and the Sternguard? I thought so.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Barring my ridiculous 6 dread list, I run Vulkan as part of the Salamanders, using Salamanders-appropriate lists.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't worry then. It's just the ones mentioned that are bringing the heat down on you all.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I have shrike's cousin (Late-vaan) who has never managed to show up before turn 5. I run a very assault-happy army, he was really the optimal choice. But at least I have fluff to support my choice! :biggrin:

Ninja'd!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Someone running 1 SC to utilise the rules of Pedro/Vulkan into their army doesnt annoy me much (though I do want some sort of original name and for him to be fully painted/converted if not a crimson fist/salamander- dont care if the rest of the army isnt). If its Shrike or Lysander then Im quite happy (only ever see Khan/Vulkan/Pedro).

The thing that really pisses me off is to see Vulkan + Pedro used in the same army. 
"WTF are you doing; they would never be in the same army. I dont care that you wanted scoring sternguard with TL-combi weapons you shouldnt be so sodding beardy".
- my normal response.. admittedly more thought then said.

I wish GW had said that SCs that change combat tactics cannot be fielded together (rather then this wooly- they're prepared to use other battle brother's tactics rubbish).


----------

